# Honda GCV 160 timming belt replacement



## Uncle Zippy (Sep 14, 2009)

Any one know how to replace the timming on these honda gcv160 timming belts??
a ten dollar part will require taking the engine apart?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Yep, the engines gotta come apart if you want to put a new belt on. If you decide you want to tackle it, there is a whole thread about replacing the crankshaft that you may want to look at, as it covers the valve timing, and timing belt. I think it's in the 4 cycle section. Post any specific questions there and we will all help as best as we can...

Best of Luck...:thumbsup:


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

Out of all the engines to work on this has to be one of the best. Very simple tear down,replacement of belt,time and put back together. I could work on these engines all the time......


----------

